# اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت



## drpepo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*+++++++++++++++*
​
*عروض الصيف من روك فور هوست *
*اقوى استضافة مسيحية *

*عروض الكنائس *
*(500 ميجا مساحة ) *
*+ [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]10 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]120[/FONT] جنيه مصرى [/FONT]*
*( 2 جيجا مساحة )*
*+ [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]5**0 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]200[/FONT] جنيه مصرى *
*( 4 جيجا مساحة ) *
*+ 100 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]350[/FONT] جنيه مصرى *
*( 20 جيجا مساحة )*
*+ 200 جيجا بندوث + دومين = 500 جنيه مصرى *[/FONT]
ملحوظة العروض السابقة جارية الى 10 / 9 / 2007 م 




عروض الاستضافة العادية كالتالى 
100 ميجا مساحة + 15 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 90 جنيه مصرى سنويا 
250 ميجا مساحة + 20 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 140 جنيه مصرى سنويا 
500 ميجا مساحة + 35 جيجا نقل ببانات + دومين = 250 جنيه مصرى سنويا 
1 جيجا مساحة + 60 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 350 جنيه مصرى سنويا 
3 جيجا مساحة + 100 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 500 جنيه مصرى سنويا 




العروض الذهبية 

20 جيجا مساحة + 150جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 750 جنيه مصرى سنويا 
50 جيجا مساحة + 200 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 1000جنيه مصرى سنويا أو 100 شهريا 
100 جيجا مساحة + 500 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 1400 مصرى سنويا او 140 شهريا 
200 جيجا مساحة + 1000 جيجا نقل بيانات + دومين = 1900 مصرى سنويا او 190 شهريا 




انظر الى عملاؤنا 

*يوجد لدينا العديد من طرق الدفع من داخل جمهورية مصر العربية وخارجها *
*







*
*






*
*



*


*يوجد لدينا العديد من وسائل الدعم الفنى *
*البريد الالكترونى - الهاتف - SMS - الدعم الفنى المباشر عن طريق الماسنجر *​

​



*للاتفاق والاتصال بنا*
*0125463827 *

*او *
*عبر البريد الالكترونى *
*info@rock4host.com*

*او عبر الماسنجر *
*info@rock2host.com*
*drpepo1985******.com*
*drpepo1985********.com*​


مميزات االسرفر GenuineIntel
8 بروسيسور Intel(R) Xeon * 1862.176 MHz
8 كاش ميمورى 4096 KB
4 جيجا رام ( Memory: 4134040k/5242880k available )


```
مميزات السرفر
Processor #1 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #1 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5320 @ 1.86GHz
Processor #1 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #1 cache size: 4096 KB
 
+++++
Processor #2 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #2 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5310 @ 1.60GHz
Processor #2 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #2 cache size: 4096 KB
 
+++++
Processor #3 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #3 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5310 @ 1.60GHz
Processor #3 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #3 cache size: 4096 KB
 
++++
Processor #4 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #4 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5320 @ 1.86GHz
Processor #4 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #4 cache size: 4096 KB
 
++++
Processor #5 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #5 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5310 @ 1.60GHz
Processor #5 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #5 cache size: 4096 KB
+++++
Processor #6 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #6 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5320 @ 1.86GHz
Processor #6 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #6 cache size: 4096 KB
+++++
Processor #7 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #7 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5310 @ 1.60GHz
Processor #7 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #7 cache size: 4096 KB
+++++
 
Processor #8 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #8 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5320 @ 1.86GHz
Processor #8 speed: 1862.176 MHz
Processor #8 cache size: 4096 KB
 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++
 
Memory: 4134040k/5242880k available
```



*www.rock4host.com*

*أنتهز العرض ولاتدعها تفوتك *​
​​


----------



## kajo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*

سلام ونعمه 

انا صممت موقع للكنيسه عندنا وبدور على موقع ارفعه عليه

الموقع عباره عن كتابات و صور للكنيسه و عظات صوت و بث حى للعظات و القداسات والمناسبات فديو على الموقع 


فهل من الممكن ان تصفلى اى من العروض يناسبنى 


وهل اسم الموقع هيكون ازاى  com.اسم الموقع . www 

او   org    او هيكون ازاى يعنى  ارجو التوضيح 


وشكرا لك


----------



## abrammax (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*

* الف شكر على الموضوع *


----------



## love1jesus (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*

الف شكر يا باشا
انا منتدايا عاندك وشغال تمام ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرم العراق (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*

*ممتاز الرب يباركك و بمشيئة الرب راح يكون هناك تعاون بيناتنا قريبا*


----------



## drpepo (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*



> سلام ونعمه
> 
> انا صممت موقع للكنيسه عندنا وبدور على موقع ارفعه عليه
> 
> ...


 
أولا انا اسف جدا للتاخير في الرد لانشغالى الشديد فانا بحط الموضوع وبسيبه بصراحة ومكنتش متصور ان حد هيرد عليه 
اعتقد انه يمكنك الاختيار بين المساحات الكبيرة وخاصة عرض الاستضافة الذهبية 20 جيجا وهذا يعتمد ايضا على الامكانيات المادية لكل شخص او لكل كنيسة 
يتم توفير دومين  com   او   net   او org   على حسب ماتختاره مع اى خطة استضافة عادية او ذهبية 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> *ممتاز الرب يباركك و بمشيئة الرب راح يكون هناك تعاون بيناتنا قريبا*


 
نشكر ربنا تم الاتفاق وتحويل المبلغ وتم تسلميكم بيانات موقعكم حبيبى الغالى


----------



## كرم العراق (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اانشئ موقع لكنيستك حالا على الانترنت*

*و الموقع ممتاز شكرا لكم 

و هذا المنتدى لمن يود مشاهدة انتاجات روك فور هوست 

منتديات أرض شنعار www.rmcshinar.com*


----------

